# Looking for support, lost one of my pets tonight to a tragic accident.



## GlamBabe (Dec 30, 2013)

~~Our Parrot died tonight. I have not been able to stop crying. She was my special needs son's bird and he's distraught and so are we. This is just horrific. She had a heart attack when she fell into water, I tried giving her CPR and it did nothing. I feel so helpless. This is overwhelming. And you guys are my friends so I came here to talk and let out these feelings. Thank you to anyone who gives me support. I appreciate it so very much


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 30, 2013)

*hugs*

I am so sorry for your loss. I know nothing  I can say will make you feel better, just know you're in my thoughts.


----------



## GlamBabe (Dec 30, 2013)

Thank you, even just hearing that makes a difference, so thank you.


----------



## Glossygirl (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear about the loss of your parrot. Sending positive thoughts your way to you and your family. your heart aches now but you will get through this...hugs!


----------



## tweakabell (Dec 31, 2013)

Aww, Hugs! 




I'm so sorry you lost a friend. Those silly little animals worm their way into your lives and hearts, don't they?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 31, 2013)

Oh no I'm so sorry for your loss!  You are definitely in my thoughts right now, hugs to you and your son for having lost your beautiful bird!


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm sorry for your loss and your son's loss.


----------



## diana16 (Dec 31, 2013)

I am sorry for your loss! Pets aren't just animals, they become family members over time. You are in my thoughts!


----------



## ItsHollyAgain (Dec 31, 2013)

*hugs* I"m so sorry for your family's loss  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Loosing a pet is never easy. When I had to put down my old dog (he was my child hood dog, and lived to be 15) I had so many people tell me that he was "just a dog". Are you kidding me? JUST? That dog was there for me when most of my family wasn't. Pets are family.


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 31, 2013)

So sorry to here this. Pets truly are a vital part of our lives.


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. I understand that pets are family members &amp; losing them is truly heart breaking. You &amp; your family are in my thoughts &amp; prayers


----------



## GlamBabe (Jan 1, 2014)

Thank you so much~ I am so grateful for everyone here and how supportive you all are, I don't have a lot in common with most of the people in the community I live in which makes this a lifeline. So even more so than you can all imagine. I am so sad, it's a weight on me, and I'm hurting for the pain my son is going through just as much, he is truly despondent and making foolish decisions based on grief. he is a teenager and already dealing with things in less than optimal ways. It's so hard, especially when your child has special needs. (sort of off topic, but not really). He and I have an agreement to try to start this year off right and get him some new healthier friends who are going somewhere instead of the kids he's been hanging out with and counting on who haven't been there for him when he needs them. They only seem to be around when they need something from him, money, food, travel, etc. It's a hard lesson to learn and a painful one, especially when you're not great with social skills (he has Asperger's) I wish I could make it easier, but I think I've just enabled it. This was just terrible horrific icing on the cake.

Again, the support here has been a G-dsend and I will be forever grateful, getting on here at night and losing myself in makeup, something I love, and the others who love it as much has been getting me through, not just this, but the other difficulties we've gone through lately. You are all in my thoughts and I'm sending good energy out your way as well. It's all a give and take. I just wish the taking wasn't so painful.


----------



## LisaF1163 (Jan 1, 2014)

Oh, I'm so sorry to hear that, and my sympathies go out to you and your son. Pets are special to our lives, that's for sure.  All my best to you.


----------



## jocedun (Jan 1, 2014)

Aw, I know that we don't really know each other, but I am so sorry to hear about your loss. This is a horrible way to start off the new year. I know how loving a pet can be and how important they can become as part of the family. Try to focus on the good memories of the bird and its interactions with your son, instead of its last day.

When you guys are ready, you could also think about rescuing another pet (bird or otherwise). There are so many pets that aren't loved like you loved that parrot, and your family could really bring joy/love to a rescued pet. Plus, it could help with the healing process and give your son something positive to be interested in. 

Whatever happens, just remember that you gave that bird so much love even in its last hours and it did bring your son happiness in the time that it was alive. Giving the parrot CPR? That is possibly the sweetest image I can even imagine. You have a great heart! Everything will be fine with time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blushingsooner (Jan 1, 2014)

So sorry for your loss. It's so difficult to lose a pet. Praying that God will bring you and your family comfort and healing during this difficult time.


----------



## camel11 (Jan 2, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss -- I know how pets are an important member of our families.  I wish you peace going forward.


----------



## GlamBabe (Jan 4, 2014)

We did something I've never done and found another Bird immediately. My son was so distraught he was sleeping downstairs to be close to me and crying himself to sleep. Somehow I totally lucked out and found a Blue and Gold Macaw who is totally friendly, he steps up, even from his cage in the morning. He does 'Eagle" (like in the picture) and spreads his wings to their full extent, and he does other adorable things, including dancing like the guys from the group Korn while listening to headbanging music. He dances to everything but really likes heavy metal and Nirvana, LOL. Though he danced to 'before he cheats' as well. He has found a perch on the c.ouch by the window and just hangs with us until he wants to get attention, or food. It's amazing that we found such an incredible bird so quickly. He was expensive, but given his training the person who sold him could have easily gotten a few thousand dollars more. So we were very lucky. Maybe it was meant to be. I still miss the other parrot hugely, and if I think about it too much I cry and just can't help it, but the new bird (Toby-he was Alex but my son changed it) is making things much easier. I have attached a picture, unfortunately I dont' have one of Jazzy who we lost.. Thank you so much everyone for your support, I've been stuck in the house and have not even gotten out (the guy brought the bird to our house) and haven't talked to anyone but here about our loss. I have to admit, however, that Toby has brought a lot of joy to our home.


----------



## Monika1 (Jan 4, 2014)

Congratulations on your new bird and my sympathies on your loss of Jazzy. It's been several years since we lost our previous dog, and I still get teary when I think of her, but I'm just that kind of person too. We did the same thing and got a new dog quickly (and similarly with special needed abilities). It was the right thing for us, and now she is our sweetie; but there will always be a place in our hearts for the past one.

I hope you have a great experience with your new pet, and that the bird will be a great help to your son!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 5, 2014)

What a gorgeous bird!  I know he can never replace Jazzy, but I hope he brings many years of light and love to you and your family.


----------



## Martina89 (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm a new member, from Italy. There's no word to explain the pain for this loss. I can understand. I know a legend for our animals, I want to send you a video in Italian and here below there's the english translation I hope you can appreciate. 

 
The Rainbow Bridge

*Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge. When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable. All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor; those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind. They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent; His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster. You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart. Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together...." *


----------



## Bflopolska (Jan 9, 2014)

So sorry about the loss of your beautiful parrot (and they are all beautiful!) May Jazzy's memory be blessed, and Toby be the start of healing for you and your family. It's wonderful that you chose to honor your love for your dear bird by taking another to love--not a replacement (they can never replace living beings, and not a day goes by where I don't love and miss my own departed pets!) but as a tribute to the great and special love between human and animal people. Like Monika1, my husband and I have always taken in new pets in need upon losing one, because we also can't imagine going through life without our little companions.


----------



## slinka (Jan 12, 2014)

Oh sweetheart, so sorry for your loss  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's always so hard losing a pet (aka a family member).

But I must say- what a beautiful new bird! I hope this new friend helps to take away some of the pain from losing the former one.


----------



## SarahNull (Jan 17, 2014)

I lost my dog last year to cancer. It was horrible. And although it hurts a lot now, in time the hurt will go away and you will remember the good things they brought into your life. What helped me at the time was talking to my friend who is a psychic medium. About a week after my dog died, she was able to communicate with her. She knew a lot of things, which made the reading memorable. Remember they are at peace, but on the other side they can still see you. They feel the same love and will continue to in the next life.


----------



## JessicaWiley (Jan 23, 2014)

Wow! She's a beauty!

I am so sorry for your loss.

Losing a pet is very difficult and it is often hard to move on. Take it one step at a time and try to remember all the good times. When I lost my pet cat I could not stop crying and blaming myself for a month. It was very difficult and I go about blaming the world and how unfair it was. He died while I was at University and I wish I could have been there for him.

Having a new pet is a good idea. I hope the new one will help your family move on.


----------



## SassySwag (Jan 28, 2014)

So Sorry for you loss. I too have lost pets before. I had 2 shih tzu dogs growing up that I lost due to illness and it does hurt. Eventually time will pass and the pain will be less.


----------

